# Favorite Holiday/Chirstmas Song?



## Jacqui (Dec 4, 2011)

*What is your favorite holiday song?*

This is my favorite (Jose Felciano with Feliz Navidad) and then Little Dummerboy is second.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pjmjYnGKgB8


What is your favorite?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Dec 4, 2011)

*RE: What is your favorite holiday song?*

Silent Night has always been one of my fave's as long as I am not singing it.


----------



## pdrobber (Dec 4, 2011)

*RE: What is your favorite holiday song?*

I can't choose one! All of the classics-Sinatra, Nat King Cole, Dean Martin & others, along with Mariah Carey's versions, Trans-Siberian, and Michael Buble's new album have all been on my playlists recently. I also like some of those instrumental jazz versions.

Oo wait I've got it, Someday at Christmas -Stevie Wonder. I love that one.


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 4, 2011)

*RE: What is your favorite holiday song?*



pdrobber said:


> .
> 
> Oo wait I've got it, Someday at Christmas -Stevie Wonder. I love that one.



I had not heard this song, so I checked it out. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cz5I8_KcN1E&feature=related


----------



## mytwotortys (Dec 4, 2011)

*RE: What is your favorite holiday song?*

If you mean classical, then I love away in a manger, but if you mean pop kind, then it's gotta be umm what's it called, you know, the one that goes so here it is, merry Christmas!


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 4, 2011)

*RE: What is your favorite holiday song?*

I'm not a big fan of Christmas music...but I absolute am addicted to the Christmas movies...especially the ones on the Hallmark Channel.


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 4, 2011)

*RE: What is your favorite holiday song?*

For me, one of my first thoughts of Christmas is the music. The memories of my Mother on Thanksgiving day starting the morning off, by turning on the record player and playing Christmas music. She would play them until the 26th, when the record player would sit quietly until the next Thanksgiving morning. 

She also each year would go to the nearby Firestone tire store to buy their record of the year. In later years, she bought Christmas music from other places too, but in the early years just from the tire store. Money was tight, but that was her one gift each Christmas to herself.

When I moved out and started my own family, each year she would hunt to find me a cassette with some version of Feliz Navidad on it. Jose of course sings it better then anybody, but there is this salsa version which I also love.

She is gone now and Christmas no longer holds the magic it once did for me, but still just hearing Feliz Navidad makes a tiny spark of that magic come alive and fills me with such warm memories, plus no matter where I am, I can't help but sing along.


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 4, 2011)

*RE: What is your favorite holiday song?*

Oh you old softie!


----------



## ShadowRancher (Dec 4, 2011)

*RE: What is your favorite holiday song?*

Ok so I can never choose really, my favorite actual hymn is silent night, my favorite classic is Bing Crosby's White Christmas and my favorite silly one is Gayla Peevy's I want a hippopotamus for christmas.

But I only listen to them on purpose the week of christmas


----------



## CLMoss (Dec 4, 2011)

*RE: What is your favorite holiday song?*

Little Drummer Boy is my fav.

~C


----------



## DeanS (Dec 4, 2011)

*RE: What is your favorite holiday song?*

Little Drummer Boy...Bing Crosby and David Bowie version

Santa Claus is Comin' To Town...Bruce Springsteen & The E Street Band Live 1975 Greenvale, NY CW Post college.


----------



## hali (Dec 4, 2011)

*RE: What is your favorite holiday song?*

little drummer boy and i wish it could be christmas everydayyyyyyyyy


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 4, 2011)

*RE: What is your favorite holiday song?*



CLMoss said:


> Little Drummer Boy is my fav.
> 
> ~C



Like I said, it's my number two song. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pD2HGt73wCc&feature=fvwrel


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Dec 4, 2011)

*RE: What is your favorite holiday song?*

[video=youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fLb213lak5s[/video]

I grew up listening to that and it'll always be my favorite christmas song  

Whilst on the subject. 
Please post lots of christmas songs you enjoy. Upbeat happy ones preferably that you can sing along to.
Am making downloading a load and making a playlist on my iPod to listen to when i'm with the horses  To get more into the christmas spirit.


----------



## terryo (Dec 4, 2011)

*RE: What is your favorite holiday song?*



Jacqui said:


> For me, one of my first thoughts of Christmas is the music. The memories of my Mother on Thanksgiving day starting the morning off, by turning on the record player and playing Christmas music. She would play them until the 26th, when the record player would sit quietly until the next Thanksgiving morning.
> 
> She also each year would go to the nearby Firestone tire store to buy their record of the year. In later years, she bought Christmas music from other places too, but in the early years just from the tire store. Money was tight, but that was her one gift each Christmas to herself.
> 
> ...



That was a beautiful post, and I think you are a very strong person. Someday I might be able to listen to Christmas music again, and walk in the streets of Manhattan, looking in the windows at the animated Christmas settings and hearing the Carolers singing and the street corner Santa's ringing their bells, the venders selling hot chocolate and roosted chestnuts, and walking through Macy's Department store looking at all the beautiful decorations.......but not yet. I want to go to sleep the day before Thanksgiving and wake up Jan. 2nd. Sorry....I do hope you can all keep on singing and enjoying your music though. Be happy.


----------



## tyler0912 (Dec 4, 2011)

*RE: What is your favorite holiday song?*



stephiiberrybean said:


> [video=youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fLb213lak5s[/video]
> 
> I grew up listening to that and it'll always be my favorite christmas song
> 
> ...





Ditto! ^


----------



## Kristina (Dec 4, 2011)

*RE: What is your favorite holiday song?*

Carol of the Bells, specifically the Trans-Siberian Orchestra playing Carol of the Bells  I love to sing that one too when I can get people to sing along all the harmonies!

[video=youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4vNcGlM8O3I[/video]


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Dec 4, 2011)

*RE: What is your favorite holiday song?*



CtTortoiseMom said:


> Silent Night has always been one of my fave's as long as I am not singing it.


----------



## lynnedit (Dec 4, 2011)

*RE: What is your favorite holiday song?*



Jacqui said:


> This is my favorite (Jose Felciano with Feliz Navidad) and then Little Dummerboy is second.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pjmjYnGKgB8
> 
> ...



David Bowie and Bing Crosby singing Little Drummer Boy.

Terry, for your sake, I hope the season passes quickly


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 4, 2011)

*RE: What is your favorite holiday song?*



lynnedit said:


> David Bowie and Bing Crosby singing Little Drummer Boy.
> 
> Terry, for your sake, I hope the season passes quickly



A couple of you have mentioned this song. However, when looking the only one I can find with the two of them is not just Little Drummer Boy, but also another song, too. Is this actually the one you guys are referring to?


----------



## lynnedit (Dec 4, 2011)

*RE: What is your favorite holiday song?*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DiXjbI3kRus
Oh yeah, just watched it again!


----------



## Kristina (Dec 5, 2011)

*RE: What is your favorite holiday song?*

Oh, I love that one too... I have it on CD somewhere.


----------



## Angi (Dec 5, 2011)

*RE: What is your favorite holiday song?*

I like Joy To The World, but it is not really a Christmas song. It just tends to get played at Christmas time.


----------



## GBtortoises (Dec 5, 2011)

*RE: What is your favorite holiday song?*

Generally not a Christmas song fan-about a dozen songs that 3,000 different artists re-recorded over and over.

My favorite is an original--The Kinks-"Father Christmas". A great family sing-a-long! LOL


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Dec 7, 2011)

*RE: What is your favorite holiday song?*

After being inundated by faux-Holiday Cheer (courtesy of WalMart, etc.) since mid-August, these days I mostly like novelty/humorous holiday songs, such as:

[video=youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ddVZOK_9UUI[/video]

[video=youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gNHnyY-R4rg[/video]

[video=youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4xR5GIVUgUs&feature=related[/video]

[video=youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8u_c1oyaClU&feature=related[/video]

[video=youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5GTysdZ5hVo[/video]


This is really nice, though:

[video=youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wQNirj6lbGY[/video]


----------



## laramie (Dec 16, 2011)

*Favorite Chirstmas Song?*

So what is your favotie Christmas song?

My top favorites are:
The little Drummer Boy (Bob Seger version)

O Holy Night (Josh Groban Version)

O Holy Night (Michael Crawford Version)


----------



## dmarcus (Dec 16, 2011)

*RE: Favorite Chirstmas Song?*

Grandma Got Run Over by a Reindeer. That song just makes me laugh..


----------



## Momof4 (Dec 17, 2011)

*RE: Favorite Chirstmas Song?*

Little drummer boy
Noel


----------



## dmmj (Dec 18, 2011)

The Christmas Shoes
Probably one of the saddest songs out there, I cry like a baby every time I hear it, (though I will deny it in public)


----------



## lynnedit (Dec 18, 2011)

Terry Allan Hall said:


> After being inundated by faux-Holiday Cheer (courtesy of WalMart, etc.) since mid-August, these days I mostly like novelty/humorous holiday songs, such as:
> 
> [video=youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ddVZOK_9UUI[/video]
> 
> ...





Jason M said:


> Yes I'm building mesh hinged doors to stop our cats getting in to sleep under the heat lamps.



Forgot about the Claymation one! I like the Tran-Siberian Orchestra version too.


----------



## cherylim (Dec 18, 2011)

For me, A Winter's Tale and When A Child Is Born


----------



## Leroy's_homeboy (Dec 18, 2011)

I'm pretty fond of "Carolina Christmas" by Squirrel Nut Zippers. 

[video=youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nivsq8Heh1c[/video]

Link to video on Youtube


----------



## laramie (Dec 18, 2011)

dmmj said:


> The Christmas Shoes
> Probably one of the saddest sons out there, I cry like a baby every time I hear it, (though I will den it in public)


That one makes me cry too..Another one that makes me cry (and it is not played that often) is Dear Mr. Jesus.



How could I forget A Peter Griffen Christmas!!

http://youtu.be/P_cmTwo5REE?t=42s


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Dec 19, 2011)

A few more holiday cheer-bringers for my tort-peeps...

[video=youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EIiAyCJckbM[/video]

[video=youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aUrWFBfz3SM&feature=related[/video]

[video=youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nt9mJrLvzJU&feature=related[/video]

[video=youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GPw71zEQZn8&feature=related[/video]


----------



## dmarcus (Dec 19, 2011)

O my goodness that first one Terry has me laughing big time..


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Dec 19, 2011)

dalano73 said:


> O my goodness that first one Terry has me laughing big time..



Your one sick puppy, bro...I actually put that one up *for the ladies*...


----------



## dmarcus (Dec 19, 2011)

Terry Allan Hall said:


> dalano73 said:
> 
> 
> > O my goodness that first one Terry has me laughing big time..
> ...



You take Santa out and its a good show but he adds the crazyness to it..


----------



## Neal (Dec 19, 2011)

Silent night.


----------



## dmmj (Dec 19, 2011)

wait, santa was in that first one?


----------



## Guggie (Dec 20, 2011)

My gosh - what's wrong with you people?? 3 pages and no one mentioned the Chipmonks??


----------

